# Nash 4 Miller



## Wink (May 30, 2002)

Straight up question, don't give me doesn't work under the cap, or Millers a free agent would you guys trade Steve Nash for Andre Miller.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

no Miller is too controled of a player. Nash creates easy shots for everyone else by being so "out of control".


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

*I agree 100%*

with Dragnsmke1.... and I've seen a lot of Andre. Plus, I don't think you are gaining anything on the defensive side with Andre either. He is just adequete on D. Also, I'm not sure what Nash's 3pt % is, but Andre RARELY even takes 3's. Check their respective career 3pt attempt stats... be interesting to see what they are. Ok Mongolmike, maybe I will

Ok, check this out....

in 253 games, Andre Miller is 52 of 211 3 pointers, for a .246%, or basically he shoots ONE 3 pt shot per game

Nash, in 397 games is 466 of 1111 3 pointers, for a .419%, or basically he MAKES one 3 per game in 3 attempts

Miller just does not shoot the 3.


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

I think both Pg's fit their team, so there is no real reason for it. I really wouldnt want Nash on the clippers over Miller anyway.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

I really really like Nash, but I don't see him fitting in at least until Kandi is gone. Nash is great at driving and creating, but the clips of late seem to like to just dump it into the paint, Nash would be bored. Dre is becoming bored too.

Kandi pack your bags and get the hell out!!!!:wave:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

If I were the Mavs, I won't take him... purely cause the Mavs love Nash. When Dirk first came to this country, he lived in Nashes building, they partied together, ate together... Finely and Nash came over from the Suns, in following years. They went through the losing together, and would have to be close if not pals.

Why would the Mavs mess with that chemistry? Recently asked Cuban, if he would go after former Mav, Kidd, he replied no. I think that was from a Q&A on this board. He is happy, his players are happy, as fan I am happy.

-Petey


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*Nash, Finely and Dirk*

Those three guys really seem to like and respect each other.

You can't brake that up, this is such a great team, low maintenance and with excellent chemistry.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> If I were the Mavs, I won't take him... purely cause the Mavs love Nash. When Dirk first came to this country, he lived in Nashes building, they partied together, ate together... Finely and Nash came over from the Suns, in following years. They went through the losing together, and would have to be close if not pals.
> 
> Why would the Mavs mess with that chemistry? Recently asked Cuban, if he would go after former Mav, Kidd, he replied no. I think that was from a Q&A on this board. He is happy, his players are happy, as fan I am happy.
> ...


Petey Finley and Nash were in Dallas since the mid of the 96-97 season. Nash didnt really play much then. Dirk got there and yes he did live in Nash's home. But as far as this topic is concerened each fits for theire respective teams. so NOPE


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nash didn't come via the Kidd trade, Nash came in the following draft... where their low pick from the Dirk trade, and a future #1 was bundled for him...

-Petey


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> Nash didn't come via the Kidd trade, Nash came in the following draft... where their low pick from the Dirk trade, and a future #1 was bundled for him...
> 
> -Petey


Petey you are absolutley right. I dont think I even meant to put Nash with Finley when I posted


----------

